# system32/services.exe TROJAN HORSE



## cookie96 (Jul 15, 2012)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 900 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 3003 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family, 5 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 226084 MB, Free - 157601 MB; D: Total - 12188 MB, Free - 2053 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 3612
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2012, Updated and Enabled

AVG alerted me of a Trojan Horse in the system32/services.exe 
I was not able to remove or quarantine the virus. If you have any ideas please let me know. 
Thanks

Here are logs:
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Users\Jakr\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\spotify.exe
C:\Users\Jakr\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\Data\SpotifyWebHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Pro\DTShellHlp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\PictureMover\Bin\PictureMover.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QLBCTRL.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\Updater\Updater.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqToaster.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Users\Jakr\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_US&c=94&bd=Pavilion&pf=cnnb
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_US&c=94&bd=Pavilion&pf=cnnb
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_US&c=94&bd=Pavilion&pf=cnnb
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_US&c=94&bd=Pavilion&pf=cnnb
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Do Not Track - {31332EEF-CB9F-458F-AFEB-D30E9A66B6BA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgdtiex.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\11.1.0.12\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: HelloWorldBHO - {ABD3B5E1-B268-407B-A150-2641DAB8D898} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Homepage Protection\HomepageProtection.dll
O2 - BHO: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0560.0\msneshellx.dll
O2 - BHO: Ask Toolbar BHO - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Microsoft Live Search Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.0560.0\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MP3 Rocket Toolbar - {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\11.1.0.12\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdatePRCShortCut] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Recovery\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Recovery" UpdateWithCreateOnce "Software\CyberLink\PowerRecover"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ApnUpdater] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Ask.com\Updater\Updater.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] "C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vProt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HPADVISOR] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe autorun=AUTORUN
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [uTorrent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe" /MINIMIZED
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spotify] "C:\Users\Jakr\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\Spotify.exe" /uri spotify:autostart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spotify Web Helper] "C:\Users\Jakr\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\Data\SpotifyWebHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Pro Agent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Pro\DTAgent.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - Global Startup: PictureMover.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\PictureMover\Bin\PictureMover.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: AVG Do Not Track - {68BCFFE1-A2DA-4B40-9068-87ECBFC19D16} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgdtiex.dll
O9 - Extra button: Show or hide HP Smart Web Printing - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: viprotocol - {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\11.2.0\ViProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgidsagent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Com4QLBEx - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP Games\HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: vToolbarUpdater11.2.0 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\11.2.0\ToolbarUpdater.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 12545 bytes


----------



## cookie96 (Jul 15, 2012)

my system denied access to host files


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Delete any existing version of ComboFix you have sitting on your desktop
*Please read and follow all these instructions very carefully*​* Do not edit or remove any information or user names etc, otherwise we cannot fix the problem. If you insist on editing out anything then I will close the topic & refuse to offer any help.  *

Download ComboFix from *Here*to your Desktop.
*As you download it rename it to username123.exe*

***Note: It is important that it is saved directly to your desktop and run from the desktop and not any other folder on your computer***
--------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.


*Very Important!* *Temporarily disable* your *anti-virus* and *anti-malware* real-time protection and any *script blocking components of them or your firewall*_* before* _performing a scan. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results" or stop combofix running at all_
Click on *THIS LINK * to see instructions on how to temporarily disable many security programs while running combofix. The list does not cover every program. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re enable the protection again after combofix has finished*
--------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Close any open browsers and any other programs you might have running 
Double click on *renamed combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.​If you are using windows XP It might display a pop up saying that "Recovery console is not installed, do you want to install?"
Please select yes & let it download the files it needs to do this. Once the recovery console is installed Combofix will then offer to scan for malware. Select continue or yes.
When finished, it will produce a report for you. 
Please post the *"C:\ComboFix.txt" * for further review

*****Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while it's running. That may cause it to stall or freeze *****

Note: ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser.
Note: Combofix prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you -- please tell us when you reply. Read  HERE  why we disable autoruns

*Please do not install any new programs or update anything (always allow your antivirus/antispyware to update) unless told to do so while we are fixing your problem. If combofix alerts to a new version and offers to update, please let it. It is essential we always use the latest version. *

Please tell us if it has cured the problems or if there are any outstanding issues

*EXTRA NOTES*

 If Combofix detects any Rootkit/Bootkit activity on your system it will give a warning and prompt for a reboot, you must allow it to do so.
 *If Combofix reboot's due to a rootkit, the screen may stay black for several minutes on reboot, this is normal*
 If after running Combofix you receive any type of warning message about registry key's being listed for deletion when trying to open certain items, reboot the system and this will fix the issue (Those items will not be deleted)

Post the log in next reply please...


----------



## cookie96 (Jul 15, 2012)

The website for combofix is down


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

it is working now 

you must have tried at the exact momentt a new version was being uploaded


----------



## cookie96 (Jul 15, 2012)

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7600.0.1252.1.1033.18.3003.1324 [GMT -5:00]
Running from: c:\users\Jakr\Downloads\ComboFix.exe
AV: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2012 *Disabled/Updated* {5A2746B1-DEE9-F85A-FBCD-ADB11639C5F0}
SP: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2012 *Disabled/Updated* {E146A755-F8D3-F7D4-C17D-96C36DBE8F4D}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\windows\SysWow64\SETD118.tmp
c:\windows\SysWow64\SETD80C.tmp
c:\windows\SysWow64\SETFBA2.tmp
c:\windows\SysWow64\SETFDE6.tmp
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-06-15 to 2012-07-15 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-07-15 10:10 . 2012-07-15 10:10 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2012-07-15 08:56 . 2012-07-15 08:56 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\SystemRequirementsLab
2012-07-15 06:58 . 2012-07-15 06:58 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\AVG Secure Search
2012-07-15 06:58 . 2012-07-15 06:58 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search
2012-07-15 06:58 . 2012-07-15 06:58 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\AVG Secure Search
2012-07-15 06:56 . 2012-07-15 06:56 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\SysWow64\drivers\AVG
2012-07-15 06:55 . 2012-07-15 06:55 -------- d-----w- C:\$AVG
2012-07-15 06:55 . 2012-07-15 07:15 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\AVG2012
2012-07-15 06:55 . 2012-07-15 07:02 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\AVG
2012-07-15 06:53 . 2012-07-15 06:53 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\AVG
2012-07-15 05:10 . 2012-07-15 05:36 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Google
2012-07-15 05:09 . 2012-07-15 05:09 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\AVAST Software
2012-07-15 05:09 . 2012-07-15 05:09 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\AVAST Software
2012-07-15 01:04 . 2012-07-15 06:32 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iPod
2012-07-15 01:04 . 2012-07-15 06:31 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\iTunes
2012-07-15 01:04 . 2012-07-15 06:31 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Apple Computer
2012-07-15 01:04 . 2012-07-15 01:05 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\{93E26451-CD9A-43A5-A2FA-C42392EA4001}
2012-07-15 01:03 . 2012-07-15 06:31 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Apple Software Update
2012-07-15 01:03 . 2012-07-15 06:32 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Bonjour
2012-07-15 01:03 . 2012-07-15 06:31 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Bonjour
2012-07-15 01:03 . 2012-07-15 01:04 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple
2012-07-15 01:03 . 2012-07-15 01:03 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Apple
2012-07-15 01:01 . 2012-07-15 01:01 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\VOWSoft iPod Software
2012-07-14 22:44 . 2012-07-14 22:44 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\IObit
2012-07-14 22:44 . 2012-07-14 22:44 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\IObit
2012-07-14 04:26 . 2012-07-14 04:27 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Ask.com
2012-07-14 04:25 . 2012-07-14 04:27 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\MP3 Rocket
2012-07-13 20:29 . 2012-06-18 08:12 9013136 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{E5E1FAC6-3A42-4E08-900B-AB8E6F0827EB}\mpengine.dll
2012-07-13 11:40 . 2012-07-13 11:40 -------- d-----w- c:\windows\system32\Wat
2012-07-13 10:55 . 2010-09-14 06:45 367104 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wcncsvc.dll
2012-07-13 10:42 . 2012-06-12 03:02 3147264 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-07-13 09:49 . 2009-09-10 06:28 311808 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msv1_0.dll
2012-07-13 09:49 . 2009-09-10 05:52 257024 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\msv1_0.dll
2012-07-13 09:02 . 2009-11-25 17:47 99176 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\PresentationHostProxy.dll
2012-07-13 09:02 . 2009-11-25 17:47 49472 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\netfxperf.dll
2012-07-13 09:02 . 2009-11-25 17:47 48960 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\netfxperf.dll
2012-07-13 09:02 . 2009-11-25 17:47 297808 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\mscoree.dll
2012-07-13 09:02 . 2009-11-25 17:47 295264 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\PresentationHost.exe
2012-07-13 09:02 . 2009-11-25 17:47 1130824 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\dfshim.dll
2012-07-13 09:02 . 2009-11-25 17:47 109912 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PresentationHostProxy.dll
2012-07-13 09:02 . 2009-11-25 17:47 444752 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mscoree.dll
2012-07-13 09:02 . 2009-11-25 17:47 320352 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\PresentationHost.exe
2012-07-13 09:02 . 2009-11-25 17:47 1942856 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\dfshim.dll
2012-07-13 08:11 . 2012-03-01 06:54 22896 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\fs_rec.sys
2012-07-13 08:11 . 2012-03-01 06:40 80896 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\imagehlp.dll
2012-07-13 08:11 . 2012-03-01 05:45 158720 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\imagehlp.dll
2012-07-13 08:11 . 2012-03-01 06:45 220672 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2012-07-13 08:11 . 2012-03-01 06:35 5120 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wmi.dll
2012-07-12 21:48 . 2012-07-12 21:48 -------- d-----w- C:\atlanticsun
2012-07-12 21:19 . 2010-12-18 06:11 714752 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\kerberos.dll
2012-07-12 21:18 . 2011-04-09 06:58 142336 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\poqexec.exe
2012-07-12 21:18 . 2011-04-09 05:56 123904 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\poqexec.exe
2012-07-12 21:17 . 2011-02-26 06:23 2870272 ----a-w- c:\windows\explorer.exe
2012-07-12 21:17 . 2011-02-26 05:33 2614784 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\explorer.exe
2012-07-12 21:14 . 2010-08-26 05:27 148992 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\t2embed.dll
2012-07-12 21:14 . 2011-10-26 05:22 1572864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll
2012-07-12 21:14 . 2011-10-26 04:28 1328640 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\quartz.dll
2012-07-12 21:14 . 2011-10-26 04:28 514560 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\qdvd.dll
2012-07-12 21:14 . 2011-10-26 05:22 366592 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\qdvd.dll
2012-07-12 21:12 . 2012-01-04 09:58 509952 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntshrui.dll
2012-07-12 21:12 . 2012-01-04 09:03 442880 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\ntshrui.dll
2012-07-12 21:12 . 2010-06-29 05:35 4582912 ----a-w- c:\program files\Windows NT\Accessories\wordpad.exe
2012-07-12 21:12 . 2010-06-29 05:39 2085376 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ole32.dll
2012-07-12 21:12 . 2010-06-29 05:02 1413632 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\ole32.dll
2012-07-12 21:12 . 2010-06-29 04:57 4247040 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Windows NT\Accessories\wordpad.exe
2012-07-12 21:11 . 2010-11-02 05:17 1169408 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\taskschd.dll
2012-07-12 21:11 . 2010-11-02 05:16 1114624 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
2012-07-12 21:11 . 2010-11-02 05:18 524288 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wmicmiplugin.dll
2012-07-12 21:11 . 2010-11-02 05:17 473600 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\taskcomp.dll
2012-07-12 21:11 . 2010-11-02 05:10 464384 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\taskeng.exe
2012-07-12 21:11 . 2010-11-02 05:10 285696 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\schtasks.exe
2012-07-12 21:11 . 2010-11-02 04:34 179712 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\schtasks.exe
2012-07-12 21:11 . 2011-11-05 05:17 2048 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\tzres.dll
2012-07-12 21:08 . 2011-07-09 02:44 287744 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb10.sys
2012-07-12 21:08 . 2011-05-04 02:51 157696 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys
2012-07-12 21:08 . 2011-05-04 02:51 126464 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb20.sys
2012-07-12 21:08 . 2010-05-05 07:37 483840 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\StructuredQuery.dll
2012-07-12 21:08 . 2010-05-05 06:46 363520 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\StructuredQuery.dll
2012-07-12 21:06 . 2009-09-03 07:36 1975296 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\CertEnroll.dll
2012-07-12 21:06 . 2009-09-03 07:04 1320960 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\CertEnroll.dll
2012-07-12 21:06 . 2011-11-17 07:12 395776 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\webio.dll
2012-07-12 21:05 . 2011-10-26 05:19 43520 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\csrsrv.dll
2012-07-12 21:05 . 2010-03-04 07:57 2080256 ----a-w- c:\program files\Windows Mail\msoe.dll
2012-07-12 21:05 . 2010-03-04 07:33 1619968 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Windows Mail\msoe.dll
2012-07-12 21:05 . 2012-06-06 05:50 2003968 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msxml6.dll
2012-07-12 21:05 . 2012-06-06 05:50 1880064 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msxml3.dll
2012-07-12 21:05 . 2012-06-06 05:09 1389568 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\msxml6.dll
2012-07-12 21:05 . 2012-06-06 05:09 1236992 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\msxml3.dll
2012-07-12 21:04 . 2010-08-04 07:07 552960 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msdri.dll
2012-07-12 21:04 . 2012-01-03 06:24 515584 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\timedate.cpl
2012-07-12 21:04 . 2011-02-24 06:30 476160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\XpsGdiConverter.dll
2012-07-12 21:02 . 2010-08-21 06:31 633856 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\comctl32.dll
2012-07-12 21:02 . 2010-08-21 05:33 530432 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\comctl32.dll
2012-07-12 21:02 . 2011-02-18 06:37 612352 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2012-07-12 21:01 . 2009-10-28 06:24 389632 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\winlogon.exe
2012-07-12 21:01 . 2010-12-21 06:15 264192 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\upnp.dll
2012-07-12 21:01 . 2010-12-21 06:16 62976 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wscapi.dll
2012-07-12 21:01 . 2010-12-21 06:16 442880 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\winhttp.dll
2012-07-12 21:01 . 2010-12-21 06:16 258048 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\WebClnt.dll
2012-07-12 21:01 . 2010-12-21 06:10 100864 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\davclnt.dll
2012-07-12 21:01 . 2010-12-21 05:34 80384 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\davclnt.dll
2012-07-12 21:01 . 2010-12-21 06:16 97280 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wscsvc.dll
2012-07-12 21:01 . 2010-12-21 06:15 15360 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\slwga.dll
2012-07-12 21:01 . 2010-12-21 05:38 14336 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\slwga.dll
2012-07-12 21:00 . 2011-03-12 12:03 662528 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\XpsPrint.dll
2012-07-12 21:00 . 2011-03-11 06:19 1395712 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mfc42.dll
2012-07-12 21:00 . 2011-03-11 06:19 1359872 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mfc42u.dll
2012-07-12 21:00 . 2011-03-11 05:40 1164288 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\mfc42u.dll
2012-07-12 21:00 . 2011-03-11 05:40 1137664 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\mfc42.dll
2012-07-12 20:59 . 2010-06-19 06:53 52224 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rtutils.dll
2012-07-12 20:59 . 2010-06-19 06:23 37376 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\rtutils.dll
2012-07-12 20:57 . 2012-04-20 03:58 386048 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\html.iec
2012-07-12 20:57 . 2012-04-20 05:00 482816 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2012-07-12 20:57 . 2012-04-20 04:15 1638912 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mshtml.tlb
2012-07-12 20:57 . 2012-04-20 03:24 1638912 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
2012-07-12 20:55 . 2012-04-26 05:34 76288 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rdpwsx.dll
2012-07-12 20:55 . 2012-04-26 05:34 149504 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rdpcorekmts.dll
2012-07-12 20:55 . 2012-04-26 05:28 9216 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rdrmemptylst.exe
2012-07-12 20:53 . 2012-05-04 10:52 5505392 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-07-12 20:52 . 2011-02-05 12:39 603976 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\winload.exe
2012-07-12 20:51 . 2011-07-16 05:21 422400 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\KernelBase.dll
2012-07-12 20:50 . 2010-12-18 06:12 3138048 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mstscax.dll
2012-07-12 20:50 . 2010-12-18 05:30 2690560 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\mstscax.dll
2012-07-12 20:50 . 2010-12-18 06:08 1097216 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\mstsc.exe
2012-07-12 20:50 . 2010-12-18 05:26 1034240 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\mstsc.exe
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-05-30 06:17 . 2012-05-30 06:17 71680 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\frapsv64.dll
2012-05-30 06:17 . 2012-05-30 06:17 65536 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\frapsvid.dll
2012-05-15 03:08 . 2012-07-12 20:58 981504 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\wininet.dll
2012-04-19 09:50 . 2012-04-19 09:50 28480  ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsha.sys
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Wow6432Node\~\Browser Helper Objects\{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}]
2012-07-15 06:58 2074208 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\11.1.0.12\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Wow6432Node\~\Browser Helper Objects\{ABD3B5E1-B268-407B-A150-2641DAB8D898}]
2009-06-08 21:41 120104 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Homepage Protection\HomepageProtection.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Wow6432Node\~\Browser Helper Objects\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}]
2012-06-07 02:33 1519304 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}"= "c:\program files (x86)\Ask.com\GenericAskToolbar.dll" [2012-06-07 1519304]
"{95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233}"= "c:\program files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\11.1.0.12\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll" [2012-07-15 2074208]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{d4027c7f-154a-4066-a1ad-4243d8127440}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{2996F0E7-292B-4CAE-893F-47B8B1C05B56}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\GenericAskToolbar.ToolbarWnd]
.
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{95b7759c-8c7f-4bf1-b163-73684a933233}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AVG Secure Search.PugiObj.1]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AVG Secure Search.PugiObj]
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"HPADVISOR"="c:\program files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Advisor\HPAdvisor.exe" [2009-07-16 1668664]
"LightScribe Control Panel"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe" [2009-06-17 2363392]
"uTorrent"="c:\program files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe" [2012-07-12 895376]
"Steam"="c:\program files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" [2012-07-12 1242448]
"Spotify"="c:\users\Jakr\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\Spotify.exe" [2012-07-12 7609560]
"Spotify Web Helper"="c:\users\Jakr\AppData\Roaming\Spotify\Data\SpotifyWebHelper.exe" [2012-07-12 1192664]
"DAEMON Tools Pro Agent"="c:\program files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Pro\DTAgent.exe" [2012-04-26 3111744]
"Sidebar"="c:\program files (x86)\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe" [2009-07-14 1173504]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"QPService"="c:\program files (x86)\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe" [2009-06-24 468264]
"QlbCtrl.exe"="c:\program files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe" [2009-06-24 320056]
"UpdatePRCShortCut"="c:\program files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Recovery\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" [2009-05-20 222504]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2009-02-28 35696]
"WirelessAssistant"="c:\program files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWAMain.exe" [2009-07-23 498744]
"HP Software Update"="c:\program files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2011-05-10 49208]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2012-01-18 254696]
"ApnUpdater"="c:\program files (x86)\Ask.com\Updater\Updater.exe" [2012-06-07 1564872]
"AVG_TRAY"="c:\program files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe" [2012-04-05 2587008]
"vProt"="c:\program files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe" [2012-07-15 1107552]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
PictureMover.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\PictureMover\Bin\PictureMover.exe [2009-5-24 430080]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"WallpaperStyle"= 2
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"aux"=wdmaud.drv
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager]
BootExecute REG_MULTI_SZ autocheck autochk *\0c:\progra~2\AVG\AVG2012\avgrsa.exe /sync /restart
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\Wdf01000.sys]
@="Driver"
.
R3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service;c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-07-12 250056]
R3 MozillaMaintenance;Mozilla Maintenance Service;c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe [2012-06-14 113120]
R3 netw5v64;Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows Vista 64 Bit;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netw5v64.sys [2009-06-10 5434368]
R3 RSUSBSTOR;RtsUStor.Sys Realtek USB Card Reader;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\RtsUStor.sys [2009-06-05 216064]
R3 RtsUIR;Realtek IR Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rts516xIR.sys [x]
R3 SrvHsfHDA;SrvHsfHDA;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTAZL6.SYS [2009-06-10 292864]
R3 SrvHsfV92;SrvHsfV92;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTDPV6.SYS [2009-06-10 1485312]
R3 SrvHsfWinac;SrvHsfWinac;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTCNXT6.SYS [2009-06-10 740864]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2012-07-13 1255736]
R3 yukonw7;NDIS6.2 Miniport Driver for Marvell Yukon Ethernet Controller;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\yk62x64.sys [2009-06-10 389120]
S0 AVGIDSHA;AVGIDSHA;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsha.sys [2012-04-19 28480]
S0 Avgrkx64;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx64.sys [2012-01-31 36944]
S1 Avgldx64;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx64.sys [2012-02-22 289872]
S1 Avgmfx64;AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx64.sys [2011-12-23 47696]
S1 Avgtdia;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdia.sys [2012-03-19 383808]
S1 dtsoftbus01;DAEMON Tools Virtual Bus Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\dtsoftbus01.sys [2012-07-12 283200]
S1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [2009-07-14 59904]
S2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgidsagent.exe [2012-07-04 5160568]
S2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe [2012-02-14 193288]
S2 HsfXAudioService;HsfXAudioService;c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe [2009-07-14 27136]
S2 vToolbarUpdater11.2.0;vToolbarUpdater11.2.0;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\11.2.0\ToolbarUpdater.exe [2012-07-15 935008]
S3 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsdrivera.sys [2011-12-23 124496]
S3 AVGIDSFilter;AVGIDSFilter;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsfiltera.sys [2011-12-23 29776]
S3 CAXHWAZL;CAXHWAZL;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\CAXHWAZL.sys [2009-06-24 292864]
S3 Com4QLBEx;Com4QLBEx;c:\program files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe [2009-05-05 228408]
S3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys [2009-05-23 215040]
.
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{202de922-cbf9-11e1-af12-001f16e85f4c}]
\shell\AutoRun\command - F:\dvdcheck.exe
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\active setup\installed components\{10880D85-AAD9-4558-ABDC-2AB1552D831F}]
2009-06-17 19:11 451872 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSRunOnce.exe
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-07-15 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-07-12 04:32]
.
.
--------- X64 Entries -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"cAudioFilterAgent"="c:\program files\Conexant\cAudioFilterAgent\cAudioFilterAgent64.exe" [2009-07-14 495104]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-08-17 171520]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2011-10-13 162584]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2011-10-13 386840]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2011-10-13 417560]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=0x0
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_US&c=94&bd=Pavilion&pf=cnnb
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
mStart Page = hxxp://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=en_US&c=94&bd=Pavilion&pf=cnnb
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
Handler: viprotocol - {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\11.2.0\ViProtocol.dll
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\Jakr\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\n9hixo4f.default\
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://isearch.avg.com/search?cid=%7B7d2593db-e8af-405b-b5a6-016a4df6e662%7D&mid=68e66a8afde647d0848cd156500cb6bf-b0d4f81a8999f5981f04537c5ec8468fd5234593&ds=AVG&v=11.1.0.12&lang=en&pr=fr&d=2012-07-15%2001%3A58%3A20&sap=ku&q=
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
HKLM-Run-SynTPEnh - c:\program files (x86)\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
.
.
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{0BE09CC1-42E0-11DD-AE16-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10b.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{0BE09CC1-42E0-11DD-AE16-0800200C9A66}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{0BE09CC1-42E0-11DD-AE16-0800200C9A66}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWow64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10b.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{0BE09CC1-42E0-11DD-AE16-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWow64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10b.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.10"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWow64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10b.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWow64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10b.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWow64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10b.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{DDF4CE26-4BDA-42BC-B0F0-0E75243AD285}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker2"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{DDF4CE26-4BDA-42BC-B0F0-0E75243AD285}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{DDF4CE26-4BDA-42BC-B0F0-0E75243AD285}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
c:\program files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Pro\DTShellHlp.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2012-07-15 05:34:16 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-07-15 10:34
.
Pre-Run: 163,781,419,008 bytes free
Post-Run: 163,843,809,280 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - BADE8944C00DF9FEFFB83B59DFA4560B


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

that isn't showing any problems at all

is AVG still detecting a trojan in services.exe aftrer combofix has run

Run tdss killer from http://support.kaspersky.com/viruses/solutions?qid=208280684

let it cure anything it fnds ( except SPTD.SYS or anything detected as UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic, which should be ignored) & then reboot

post back with its log

By default, the utility outputs the log into system disk (it is usually the disk with installed operating system, C:\) root folder.
Logs have names like: UtilityName.Version_Date_Time_log.txt.
E.g. C:\TDSSKiller.2.4.7_23.07.2010_15.31.43_log.txt


----------



## cookie96 (Jul 15, 2012)

Perhaps AVG was misleading?


----------



## cookie96 (Jul 15, 2012)

09:23:09.0004 3588 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.7.45.0 Jul 9 2012 12:46:35
09:23:09.0444 3588 ============================================================
09:23:09.0444 3588 Current date / time: 2012/07/15 09:23:09.0444
09:23:09.0444 3588 SystemInfo:
09:23:09.0444 3588 
09:23:09.0444 3588 OS Version: 6.1.7600 ServicePack: 0.0
09:23:09.0444 3588 Product type: Workstation
09:23:09.0444 3588 ComputerName: JAKR-PC
09:23:09.0444 3588 UserName: Jakr
09:23:09.0444 3588 Windows directory: C:\Windows
09:23:09.0444 3588 System windows directory: C:\Windows
09:23:09.0444 3588 Running under WOW64
09:23:09.0444 3588 Processor architecture: Intel x64
09:23:09.0444 3588 Number of processors: 1
09:23:09.0444 3588 Page size: 0x1000
09:23:09.0444 3588 Boot type: Normal boot
09:23:09.0444 3588 ============================================================
09:23:11.0334 3588 Drive \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - Size: 0x3A38B2E000 (232.89 Gb), SectorSize: 0x200, Cylinders: 0x4BB4D, SectorsPerTrack: 0x3F, TracksPerCylinder: 0x19, Type 'K0', Flags 0x00000040
09:23:11.0334 3588 ============================================================
09:23:11.0334 3588 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0:
09:23:11.0344 3588 MBR partitions:
09:23:11.0344 3588 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x800, BlocksNum 0x63800
09:23:11.0344 3588 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x64000, BlocksNum 0x1B992800
09:23:11.0344 3588 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2: MBR, Type 0x7, StartLBA 0x1B9F6800, BlocksNum 0x17CE800
09:23:11.0344 3588 ============================================================
09:23:11.0354 3588 C: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
09:23:11.0404 3588 D: <-> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2
09:23:11.0404 3588 ============================================================
09:23:11.0404 3588 Initialize success
09:23:11.0404 3588 ============================================================
09:23:18.0685 6100 ============================================================
09:23:18.0685 6100 Scan started
09:23:18.0685 6100 Mode: Manual; 
09:23:18.0685 6100 ============================================================
09:23:19.0905 6100 1394ohci (1b00662092f9f9568b995902f0cc40d5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394ohci.sys
09:23:19.0985 6100 1394ohci - ok
09:23:20.0045 6100 ACPI (6f11e88748cdefd2f76aa215f97ddfe5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
09:23:20.0055 6100 ACPI - ok
09:23:20.0085 6100 AcpiPmi (63b05a0420ce4bf0e4af6dcc7cada254) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\acpipmi.sys
09:23:20.0105 6100 AcpiPmi - ok
09:23:20.0255 6100 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc (5e1a953c6472e7bb644892a4d0df5e72) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
09:23:20.0265 6100 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc - ok
09:23:20.0345 6100 adp94xx (2f6b34b83843f0c5118b63ac634f5bf4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adp94xx.sys
09:23:20.0365 6100 adp94xx - ok
09:23:20.0465 6100 adpahci (597f78224ee9224ea1a13d6350ced962) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpahci.sys
09:23:20.0465 6100 adpahci - ok
09:23:20.0495 6100 adpu320 (e109549c90f62fb570b9540c4b148e54) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\adpu320.sys
09:23:20.0505 6100 adpu320 - ok
09:23:20.0545 6100 AeLookupSvc (4b78b431f225fd8624c5655cb1de7b61) C:\Windows\System32\aelupsvc.dll
09:23:20.0545 6100 AeLookupSvc - ok
09:23:20.0685 6100 AFD (db9d6c6b2cd95a9ca414d045b627422e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
09:23:20.0715 6100 AFD - ok
09:23:20.0765 6100 agp440 (608c14dba7299d8cb6ed035a68a15799) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\agp440.sys
09:23:20.0775 6100 agp440 - ok
09:23:20.0825 6100 ALG (3290d6946b5e30e70414990574883ddb) C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe
09:23:20.0825 6100 ALG - ok
09:23:20.0875 6100 aliide (5812713a477a3ad7363c7438ca2ee038) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\aliide.sys
09:23:20.0875 6100 aliide - ok
09:23:20.0895 6100 amdide (1ff8b4431c353ce385c875f194924c0c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdide.sys
09:23:20.0895 6100 amdide - ok
09:23:20.0945 6100 AmdK8 (7024f087cff1833a806193ef9d22cda9) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdk8.sys
09:23:20.0955 6100 AmdK8 - ok
09:23:20.0975 6100 AmdPPM (1e56388b3fe0d031c44144eb8c4d6217) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdppm.sys
09:23:20.0985 6100 AmdPPM - ok
09:23:21.0025 6100 amdsata (7a4b413614c055935567cf88a9734d38) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdsata.sys
09:23:21.0035 6100 amdsata - ok
09:23:21.0055 6100 amdsbs (f67f933e79241ed32ff46a4f29b5120b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdsbs.sys
09:23:21.0065 6100 amdsbs - ok
09:23:21.0085 6100 amdxata (b4ad0cacbab298671dd6f6ef7e20679d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\amdxata.sys
09:23:21.0085 6100 amdxata - ok
09:23:21.0145 6100 AppID (42fd751b27fa0e9c69bb39f39e409594) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\appid.sys
09:23:21.0155 6100 AppID - ok
09:23:21.0195 6100 AppIDSvc (0bc381a15355a3982216f7172f545de1) C:\Windows\System32\appidsvc.dll
09:23:21.0205 6100 AppIDSvc - ok
09:23:21.0235 6100 Appinfo (d065be66822847b7f127d1f90158376e) C:\Windows\System32\appinfo.dll
09:23:21.0235 6100 Appinfo - ok
09:23:21.0325 6100 arc (c484f8ceb1717c540242531db7845c4e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arc.sys
09:23:21.0325 6100 arc - ok
09:23:21.0345 6100 arcsas (019af6924aefe7839f61c830227fe79c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\arcsas.sys
09:23:21.0345 6100 arcsas - ok
09:23:21.0405 6100 AsyncMac (769765ce2cc62867468cea93969b2242) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
09:23:21.0405 6100 AsyncMac - ok
09:23:21.0415 6100 atapi (02062c0b390b7729edc9e69c680a6f3c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
09:23:21.0415 6100 atapi - ok
09:23:21.0525 6100 athr (5d4529ac4156e16bedb01441ae0cf984) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athrx.sys
09:23:21.0595 6100 athr - ok
09:23:21.0795 6100 AudioEndpointBuilder (07721a77180edd4d39ccb865bf63c7fd) C:\Windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
09:23:21.0825 6100 AudioEndpointBuilder - ok
09:23:21.0835 6100 AudioSrv (07721a77180edd4d39ccb865bf63c7fd) C:\Windows\System32\Audiosrv.dll
09:23:21.0845 6100 AudioSrv - ok
09:23:22.0295 6100 AVGIDSAgent (d67719bcfde5798f5c30d14efed3bcaf) C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgidsagent.exe
09:23:22.0415 6100 AVGIDSAgent - ok
09:23:22.0605 6100 AVGIDSDriver (1b2e9fcdc26dc7c81d4131430e2dc936) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsdrivera.sys
09:23:22.0615 6100 AVGIDSDriver - ok
09:23:22.0645 6100 AVGIDSFilter (0f293406f64b48d5d2f0d3a1117f3a83) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsfiltera.sys
09:23:22.0645 6100 AVGIDSFilter - ok
09:23:22.0675 6100 AVGIDSHA (cffc3a4a638f462e0561cb368b9a7a3a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsha.sys
09:23:22.0675 6100 AVGIDSHA - ok
09:23:22.0775 6100 Avgldx64 (59955b4c288dd2a8b9fd2cd5158355c5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx64.sys
09:23:22.0785 6100 Avgldx64 - ok
09:23:22.0845 6100 Avgmfx64 (a6aec362aae5e2dda7445e7690cb0f33) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx64.sys
09:23:22.0845 6100 Avgmfx64 - ok
09:23:22.0945 6100 Avgrkx64 (645c7f0a0e39758a0024a9b1748273c0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx64.sys
09:23:22.0945 6100 Avgrkx64 - ok
09:23:22.0985 6100 Avgtdia (1bee674ad792b1c63bb0dac5fa724b23) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdia.sys
09:23:23.0015 6100 Avgtdia - ok
09:23:23.0205 6100 avgwd (ea1145debcd508fd25bd1e95c4346929) C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe
09:23:23.0205 6100 avgwd - ok
09:23:23.0285 6100 AxInstSV (b20b5fa5ca050e9926e4d1db81501b32) C:\Windows\System32\AxInstSV.dll
09:23:23.0295 6100 AxInstSV - ok
09:23:23.0365 6100 b06bdrv (3e5b191307609f7514148c6832bb0842) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bxvbda.sys
09:23:23.0405 6100 b06bdrv - ok
09:23:23.0455 6100 b57nd60a (b5ace6968304a3900eeb1ebfd9622df2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60a.sys
09:23:23.0485 6100 b57nd60a - ok
09:23:23.0555 6100 BDESVC (fde360167101b4e45a96f939f388aeb0) C:\Windows\System32\bdesvc.dll
09:23:23.0565 6100 BDESVC - ok
09:23:23.0575 6100 Beep (16a47ce2decc9b099349a5f840654746) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
09:23:23.0585 6100 Beep - ok
09:23:23.0705 6100 BFE (4992c609a6315671463e30f6512bc022) C:\Windows\System32\bfe.dll
09:23:23.0735 6100 BFE - ok
09:23:23.0815 6100 BITS (7f0c323fe3da28aa4aa1bda3f575707f) C:\Windows\system32\qmgr.dll
09:23:23.0845 6100 BITS - ok
09:23:23.0925 6100 blbdrive (61583ee3c3a17003c4acd0475646b4d3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys
09:23:23.0935 6100 blbdrive - ok
09:23:23.0965 6100 bowser (19d20159708e152267e53b66677a4995) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys
09:23:23.0975 6100 bowser - ok
09:23:24.0015 6100 BrFiltLo (f09eee9edc320b5e1501f749fde686c8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltLo.sys
09:23:24.0025 6100 BrFiltLo - ok
09:23:24.0035 6100 BrFiltUp (b114d3098e9bdb8bea8b053685831be6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BrFiltUp.sys
09:23:24.0045 6100 BrFiltUp - ok
09:23:24.0085 6100 BridgeMP (5c2f352a4e961d72518261257aae204b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bridge.sys
09:23:24.0095 6100 BridgeMP - ok
09:23:24.0135 6100 Browser (94fbc06f294d58d02361918418f996e3) C:\Windows\System32\browser.dll
09:23:24.0135 6100 Browser - ok
09:23:24.0175 6100 Brserid (43bea8d483bf1870f018e2d02e06a5bd) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\Brserid.sys
09:23:24.0205 6100 Brserid - ok
09:23:24.0235 6100 BrSerWdm (a6eca2151b08a09caceca35c07f05b42) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrSerWdm.sys
09:23:24.0255 6100 BrSerWdm - ok
09:23:24.0285 6100 BrUsbMdm (b79968002c277e869cf38bd22cd61524) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbMdm.sys
09:23:24.0295 6100 BrUsbMdm - ok
09:23:24.0305 6100 BrUsbSer (a87528880231c54e75ea7a44943b38bf) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\BrUsbSer.sys
09:23:24.0315 6100 BrUsbSer - ok
09:23:24.0345 6100 BTHMODEM (9da669f11d1f894ab4eb69bf546a42e8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\bthmodem.sys
09:23:24.0355 6100 BTHMODEM - ok
09:23:24.0395 6100 bthserv (95f9c2976059462cbbf227f7aab10de9) C:\Windows\system32\bthserv.dll
09:23:24.0395 6100 bthserv - ok
09:23:24.0435 6100 catchme - ok
09:23:24.0495 6100 CAXHWAZL (d1787e11c6a0078ddeaf8cf3ee2ab293) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CAXHWAZL.sys
09:23:24.0525 6100 CAXHWAZL - ok
09:23:24.0565 6100 cdfs (b8bd2bb284668c84865658c77574381a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdfs.sys
09:23:24.0565 6100 cdfs - ok
09:23:24.0615 6100 cdrom (83d2d75e1efb81b3450c18131443f7db) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
09:23:24.0635 6100 cdrom - ok
09:23:24.0685 6100 CertPropSvc (312e2f82af11e79906898ac3e3d58a1f) C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
09:23:24.0695 6100 CertPropSvc - ok
09:23:24.0745 6100 circlass (d7cd5c4e1b71fa62050515314cfb52cf) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\circlass.sys
09:23:24.0765 6100 circlass - ok
09:23:24.0805 6100 CLFS (fe1ec06f2253f691fe36217c592a0206) C:\Windows\system32\CLFS.sys
09:23:24.0815 6100 CLFS - ok
09:23:24.0875 6100 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 (d88040f816fda31c3b466f0fa0918f29) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
09:23:24.0875 6100 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32 - ok
09:23:24.0915 6100 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64 (d1ceea2b47cb998321c579651ce3e4f8) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe
09:23:24.0915 6100 clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64 - ok
09:23:24.0975 6100 CmBatt (0840155d0bddf1190f84a663c284bd33) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
09:23:24.0985 6100 CmBatt - ok
09:23:24.0995 6100 cmdide (e19d3f095812725d88f9001985b94edd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\cmdide.sys
09:23:24.0995 6100 cmdide - ok
09:23:25.0065 6100 CNG (ca7720b73446fddec5c69519c1174c98) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cng.sys
09:23:25.0085 6100 CNG - ok
09:23:25.0165 6100 CnxtHdAudService (3cb10294f7a59fd22501f4bad915f250) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\CHDRT64.sys
09:23:25.0205 6100 CnxtHdAudService - ok
09:23:25.0375 6100 Com4QLBEx (f9a79c5b27037821112c50a9c8fb367a) C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe
09:23:25.0375 6100 Com4QLBEx - ok
09:23:25.0435 6100 Compbatt (102de219c3f61415f964c88e9085ad14) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
09:23:25.0435 6100 Compbatt - ok
09:23:25.0465 6100 CompositeBus (f26b3a86f6fa87ca360b879581ab4123) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CompositeBus.sys
09:23:25.0475 6100 CompositeBus - ok
09:23:25.0505 6100 COMSysApp - ok
09:23:25.0535 6100 crcdisk (1c827878a998c18847245fe1f34ee597) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\crcdisk.sys
09:23:25.0545 6100 crcdisk - ok
09:23:25.0615 6100 CryptSvc (f02786b66375292e58c8777082d4396d) C:\Windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
09:23:25.0615 6100 CryptSvc - ok
09:23:25.0865 6100 DcomLaunch (7266972e86890e2b30c0c322e906b027) C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll
09:23:25.0875 6100 DcomLaunch - ok
09:23:25.0915 6100 defragsvc (3cec7631a84943677aa8fa8ee5b6b43d) C:\Windows\System32\defragsvc.dll
09:23:25.0935 6100 defragsvc - ok
09:23:25.0985 6100 DfsC (9c253ce7311ca60fc11c774692a13208) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\dfsc.sys
09:23:25.0985 6100 DfsC - ok
09:23:26.0035 6100 Dhcp (ce3b9562d997f69b330d181a8875960f) C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcore.dll
09:23:26.0045 6100 Dhcp - ok
09:23:26.0075 6100 discache (13096b05847ec78f0977f2c0f79e9ab3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\discache.sys
09:23:26.0075 6100 discache - ok
09:23:26.0105 6100 Disk (9819eee8b5ea3784ec4af3b137a5244c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
09:23:26.0115 6100 Disk - ok
09:23:26.0165 6100 Dnscache (85cf424c74a1d5ec33533e1dbff9920a) C:\Windows\System32\dnsrslvr.dll
09:23:26.0165 6100 Dnscache - ok
09:23:26.0205 6100 dot3svc (14452acdb09b70964c8c21bf80a13acb) C:\Windows\System32\dot3svc.dll
09:23:26.0215 6100 dot3svc - ok
09:23:26.0235 6100 DPS (8c2ba6bea949ee6e68385f5692bafb94) C:\Windows\system32\dps.dll
09:23:26.0235 6100 DPS - ok
09:23:26.0305 6100 drmkaud (9b19f34400d24df84c858a421c205754) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
09:23:26.0315 6100 drmkaud - ok
09:23:26.0385 6100 dtsoftbus01 (46571ed73ae84469dca53081d33cf3c8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\dtsoftbus01.sys
09:23:26.0385 6100 dtsoftbus01 - ok
09:23:26.0475 6100 DXGKrnl (1633b9abf52784a1331476397a48cbef) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
09:23:26.0525 6100 DXGKrnl - ok
09:23:26.0565 6100 EapHost (e2dda8726da9cb5b2c4000c9018a9633) C:\Windows\System32\eapsvc.dll
09:23:26.0615 6100 EapHost - ok
09:23:26.0775 6100 ebdrv (dc5d737f51be844d8c82c695eb17372f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\evbda.sys
09:23:26.0885 6100 ebdrv - ok
09:23:27.0055 6100 EFS (156f6159457d0aa7e59b62681b56eb90) C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe
09:23:27.0055 6100 EFS - ok
09:23:27.0185 6100 ehRecvr (47c071994c3f649f23d9cd075ac9304a) C:\Windows\ehome\ehRecvr.exe
09:23:27.0215 6100 ehRecvr - ok
09:23:27.0255 6100 ehSched (4705e8ef9934482c5bb488ce28afc681) C:\Windows\ehome\ehsched.exe
09:23:27.0265 6100 ehSched - ok
09:23:27.0335 6100 elxstor (0e5da5369a0fcaea12456dd852545184) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\elxstor.sys
09:23:27.0355 6100 elxstor - ok
09:23:27.0375 6100 ErrDev (34a3c54752046e79a126e15c51db409b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\errdev.sys
09:23:27.0385 6100 ErrDev - ok
09:23:27.0465 6100 EventSystem (4166f82be4d24938977dd1746be9b8a0) C:\Windows\system32\es.dll
09:23:27.0485 6100 EventSystem - ok
09:23:27.0535 6100 exfat (a510c654ec00c1e9bdd91eeb3a59823b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\exfat.sys
09:23:27.0565 6100 exfat - ok
09:23:27.0605 6100 fastfat (0adc83218b66a6db380c330836f3e36d) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys
09:23:27.0615 6100 fastfat - ok
09:23:27.0685 6100 Fax (d607b2f1bee3992aa6c2c92c0a2f0855) C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe
09:23:27.0705 6100 Fax - ok
09:23:27.0715 6100 fdc (d765d19cd8ef61f650c384f62fac00ab) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
09:23:27.0725 6100 fdc - ok
09:23:27.0775 6100 fdPHost (0438cab2e03f4fb61455a7956026fe86) C:\Windows\system32\fdPHost.dll
09:23:27.0775 6100 fdPHost - ok
09:23:27.0785 6100 FDResPub (802496cb59a30349f9a6dd22d6947644) C:\Windows\system32\fdrespub.dll
09:23:27.0785 6100 FDResPub - ok
09:23:27.0815 6100 FileInfo (655661be46b5f5f3fd454e2c3095b930) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys
09:23:27.0825 6100 FileInfo - ok
09:23:27.0835 6100 Filetrace (5f671ab5bc87eea04ec38a6cd5962a47) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\filetrace.sys
09:23:27.0835 6100 Filetrace - ok
09:23:27.0855 6100 flpydisk (c172a0f53008eaeb8ea33fe10e177af5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
09:23:27.0865 6100 flpydisk - ok
09:23:27.0905 6100 FltMgr (f7866af72abbaf84b1fa5aa195378c59) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
09:23:27.0915 6100 FltMgr - ok
09:23:28.0005 6100 FontCache (bc00505cfda789ed3be95d2ff38c4875) C:\Windows\system32\FntCache.dll
09:23:28.0035 6100 FontCache - ok
09:23:28.0105 6100 FontCache3.0.0.0 (8d89e3131c27fdd6932189cb785e1b7a) C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
09:23:28.0105 6100 FontCache3.0.0.0 - ok
09:23:28.0155 6100 FsDepends (d43703496149971890703b4b1b723eac) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\FsDepends.sys
09:23:28.0155 6100 FsDepends - ok
09:23:28.0205 6100 Fs_Rec (d3e3f93d67821a2db2b3d9fac2dc2064) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
09:23:28.0205 6100 Fs_Rec - ok
09:23:28.0285 6100 fvevol (ae87ba80d0ec3b57126ed2cdc15b24ed) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys
09:23:28.0285 6100 fvevol - ok
09:23:28.0305 6100 gagp30kx (8c778d335c9d272cfd3298ab02abe3b6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\gagp30kx.sys
09:23:28.0325 6100 gagp30kx - ok
09:23:28.0475 6100 GameConsoleService (c44d560e441f091ea3b72f778ec60de2) C:\Program Files (x86)\HP Games\HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
09:23:28.0485 6100 GameConsoleService - ok
09:23:28.0535 6100 gpsvc (fe5ab4525bc2ec68b9119a6e5d40128b) C:\Windows\System32\gpsvc.dll
09:23:28.0565 6100 gpsvc - ok
09:23:28.0605 6100 hcw85cir (f2523ef6460fc42405b12248338ab2f0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hcw85cir.sys
09:23:28.0615 6100 hcw85cir - ok
09:23:28.0685 6100 HdAudAddService (6410f6f415b2a5a9037224c41da8bf12) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HdAudio.sys
09:23:28.0715 6100 HdAudAddService - ok
09:23:28.0765 6100 HDAudBus (0a49913402747a0b67de940fb42cbdbb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
09:23:28.0765 6100 HDAudBus - ok
09:23:28.0785 6100 HidBatt (78e86380454a7b10a5eb255dc44a355f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HidBatt.sys
09:23:28.0795 6100 HidBatt - ok
09:23:28.0815 6100 HidBth (7fd2a313f7afe5c4dab14798c48dd104) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidbth.sys
09:23:28.0825 6100 HidBth - ok
09:23:28.0845 6100 HidIr (0a77d29f311b88cfae3b13f9c1a73825) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidir.sys
09:23:28.0855 6100 HidIr - ok
09:23:28.0905 6100 hidserv (bd9eb3958f213f96b97b1d897dee006d) C:\Windows\System32\hidserv.dll
09:23:28.0905 6100 hidserv - ok
09:23:28.0935 6100 HidUsb (b3bf6b5b50006def50b66306d99fcf6f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
09:23:28.0935 6100 HidUsb - ok
09:23:28.0965 6100 hkmsvc (efa58ede58dd74388ffd04cb32681518) C:\Windows\system32\kmsvc.dll
09:23:28.0975 6100 hkmsvc - ok
09:23:29.0005 6100 HomeGroupListener (046b2673767ca626e2cfb7fdf735e9e8) C:\Windows\system32\ListSvc.dll
09:23:29.0025 6100 HomeGroupListener - ok
09:23:29.0055 6100 HomeGroupProvider (06a7422224d9865a5613710a089987df) C:\Windows\system32\provsvc.dll
09:23:29.0065 6100 HomeGroupProvider - ok
09:23:29.0215 6100 HP Health Check Service (0141816a095a3f5a83ffa5b4a47b8023) C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
09:23:29.0225 6100 HP Health Check Service - ok
09:23:29.0275 6100 HpqKbFiltr (9af482d058be59cc28bce52e7c4b747c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HpqKbFiltr.sys
09:23:29.0285 6100 HpqKbFiltr - ok
09:23:29.0365 6100 hpqwmiex (fdf273a845f1ffcceadf363aaf47582f) C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
09:23:29.0375 6100 hpqwmiex - ok
09:23:29.0415 6100 HpSAMD (0886d440058f203eba0e1825e4355914) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HpSAMD.sys
09:23:29.0415 6100 HpSAMD - ok
09:23:29.0545 6100 HsfXAudioService (447256d1c026654c5cd3cc17e7b20631) C:\Windows\SysWOW64\XAudio64.dll
09:23:29.0565 6100 HsfXAudioService - ok
09:23:29.0675 6100 HSF_DPV (26c5d00321937e49b6bc91029947d094) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CAX_DPV.sys
09:23:29.0775 6100 HSF_DPV - ok
09:23:29.0965 6100 HTTP (cee049cac4efa7f4e1e4ad014414a5d4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys
09:23:30.0015 6100 HTTP - ok
09:23:30.0025 6100 hwpolicy (f17766a19145f111856378df337a5d79) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys
09:23:30.0025 6100 hwpolicy - ok
09:23:30.0065 6100 i8042prt (fa55c73d4affa7ee23ac4be53b4592d3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
09:23:30.0075 6100 i8042prt - ok
09:23:30.0145 6100 iaStorV (d83efb6fd45df9d55e9a1afc63640d50) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStorV.sys
09:23:30.0145 6100 iaStorV - ok
09:23:30.0315 6100 IDriverT (1cf03c69b49acb70c722df92755c0c8c) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
09:23:30.0325 6100 IDriverT - ok
09:23:30.0435 6100 idsvc (2f2be70d3e02b6fa877921ab9516d43c) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
09:23:30.0465 6100 idsvc - ok
09:23:31.0105 6100 igfx (37a65e3d89f6bbf5719ff9585f99eb7d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd64.sys
09:23:31.0265 6100 igfx - ok
09:23:31.0435 6100 iirsp (5c18831c61933628f5bb0ea2675b9d21) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iirsp.sys
09:23:31.0435 6100 iirsp - ok
09:23:31.0505 6100 IKEEXT (c5b4683680df085b57bc53e5ef34861f) C:\Windows\System32\ikeext.dll
09:23:31.0545 6100 IKEEXT - ok
09:23:31.0565 6100 intelide (f00f20e70c6ec3aa366910083a0518aa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys
09:23:31.0565 6100 intelide - ok
09:23:31.0595 6100 intelppm (ada036632c664caa754079041cf1f8c1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
09:23:31.0605 6100 intelppm - ok
09:23:31.0645 6100 IPBusEnum (098a91c54546a3b878dad6a7e90a455b) C:\Windows\system32\ipbusenum.dll
09:23:31.0655 6100 IPBusEnum - ok
09:23:31.0675 6100 IpFilterDriver (722dd294df62483cecaae6e094b4d695) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
09:23:31.0685 6100 IpFilterDriver - ok
09:23:31.0765 6100 iphlpsvc (f8e058d17363ec580e4b7232778b6cb5) C:\Windows\System32\iphlpsvc.dll
09:23:31.0775 6100 iphlpsvc - ok
09:23:31.0795 6100 IPMIDRV (e2b4a4494db7cb9b89b55ca268c337c5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\IPMIDrv.sys
09:23:31.0805 6100 IPMIDRV - ok
09:23:31.0835 6100 IPNAT (af9b39a7e7b6caa203b3862582e9f2d0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys
09:23:31.0845 6100 IPNAT - ok
09:23:31.0895 6100 IRENUM (3abf5e7213eb28966d55d58b515d5ce9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\irenum.sys
09:23:31.0895 6100 IRENUM - ok
09:23:31.0915 6100 isapnp (2f7b28dc3e1183e5eb418df55c204f38) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys
09:23:31.0915 6100 isapnp - ok
09:23:31.0955 6100 iScsiPrt (fa4d2557de56d45b0a346f93564be6e1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msiscsi.sys
09:23:31.0985 6100 iScsiPrt - ok
09:23:32.0015 6100 kbdclass (bc02336f1cba7dcc7d1213bb588a68a5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
09:23:32.0015 6100 kbdclass - ok
09:23:32.0075 6100 kbdhid (6def98f8541e1b5dceb2c822a11f7323) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
09:23:32.0085 6100 kbdhid - ok
09:23:32.0145 6100 KeyIso (156f6159457d0aa7e59b62681b56eb90) C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
09:23:32.0145 6100 KeyIso - ok
09:23:32.0175 6100 KSecDD (4f4b5fde429416877de7143044582eb5) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys
09:23:32.0175 6100 KSecDD - ok
09:23:32.0205 6100 KSecPkg (6f40465a44ecdc1731befafec5bdd03c) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys
09:23:32.0205 6100 KSecPkg - ok
09:23:32.0265 6100 ksthunk (6869281e78cb31a43e969f06b57347c4) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys
09:23:32.0275 6100 ksthunk - ok
09:23:32.0325 6100 KtmRm (6ab66e16aa859232f64deb66887a8c9c) C:\Windows\system32\msdtckrm.dll
09:23:32.0355 6100 KtmRm - ok
09:23:32.0415 6100 LanmanServer (81f1d04d4d0e433099365127375fd501) C:\Windows\System32\srvsvc.dll
09:23:32.0415 6100 LanmanServer - ok
09:23:32.0485 6100 LanmanWorkstation (27026eac8818e8a6c00a1cad2f11d29a) C:\Windows\System32\wkssvc.dll
09:23:32.0485 6100 LanmanWorkstation - ok
09:23:32.0635 6100 LightScribeService (83d8be94e1cbcbe2ea8372db1a95a159) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
09:23:32.0635 6100 LightScribeService - ok
09:23:32.0685 6100 lltdio (1538831cf8ad2979a04c423779465827) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys
09:23:32.0695 6100 lltdio - ok
09:23:32.0735 6100 lltdsvc (c1185803384ab3feed115f79f109427f) C:\Windows\System32\lltdsvc.dll
09:23:32.0755 6100 lltdsvc - ok
09:23:32.0785 6100 lmhosts (f993a32249b66c9d622ea5592a8b76b8) C:\Windows\System32\lmhsvc.dll
09:23:32.0785 6100 lmhosts - ok
09:23:32.0845 6100 LSI_FC (1a93e54eb0ece102495a51266dcdb6a6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_fc.sys
09:23:32.0845 6100 LSI_FC - ok
09:23:32.0865 6100 LSI_SAS (1047184a9fdc8bdbff857175875ee810) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas.sys
09:23:32.0875 6100 LSI_SAS - ok
09:23:32.0915 6100 LSI_SAS2 (30f5c0de1ee8b5bc9306c1f0e4a75f93) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_sas2.sys
09:23:32.0935 6100 LSI_SAS2 - ok
09:23:32.0945 6100 LSI_SCSI (0504eacaff0d3c8aed161c4b0d369d4a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\lsi_scsi.sys
09:23:32.0955 6100 LSI_SCSI - ok
09:23:32.0975 6100 luafv (43d0f98e1d56ccddb0d5254cff7b356e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\luafv.sys
09:23:32.0975 6100 luafv - ok
09:23:33.0055 6100 Mcx2Svc (f84c8f1000bc11e3b7b23cbd3baff111) C:\Windows\system32\Mcx2Svc.dll
09:23:33.0065 6100 Mcx2Svc - ok
09:23:33.0095 6100 mdmxsdk (e4f44ec214b3e381e1fc844a02926666) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mdmxsdk.sys
09:23:33.0095 6100 mdmxsdk - ok
09:23:33.0105 6100 megasas (a55805f747c6edb6a9080d7c633bd0f4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\megasas.sys
09:23:33.0105 6100 megasas - ok
09:23:33.0155 6100 MegaSR (baf74ce0072480c3b6b7c13b2a94d6b3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MegaSR.sys
09:23:33.0165 6100 MegaSR - ok
09:23:33.0235 6100 MMCSS (e40e80d0304a73e8d269f7141d77250b) C:\Windows\system32\mmcss.dll
09:23:33.0235 6100 MMCSS - ok
09:23:33.0255 6100 Modem (800ba92f7010378b09f9ed9270f07137) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\modem.sys
09:23:33.0275 6100 Modem - ok
09:23:33.0305 6100 monitor (b03d591dc7da45ece20b3b467e6aadaa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys
09:23:33.0305 6100 monitor - ok
09:23:33.0345 6100 mouclass (7d27ea49f3c1f687d357e77a470aea99) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
09:23:33.0365 6100 mouclass - ok
09:23:33.0405 6100 mouhid (d3bf052c40b0c4166d9fd86a4288c1e6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
09:23:33.0415 6100 mouhid - ok
09:23:33.0435 6100 mountmgr (791af66c4d0e7c90a3646066386fb571) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
09:23:33.0435 6100 mountmgr - ok
09:23:33.0565 6100 MozillaMaintenance (15d5398eed42c2504bb3d4fc875c15d1) C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
09:23:33.0565 6100 MozillaMaintenance - ok
09:23:33.0615 6100 mpio (609d1d87649ecc19796f4d76d4c15cea) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mpio.sys
09:23:33.0615 6100 mpio - ok
09:23:33.0685 6100 mpsdrv (6c38c9e45ae0ea2fa5e551f2ed5e978f) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys
09:23:33.0705 6100 mpsdrv - ok
09:23:33.0775 6100 MpsSvc (aecab449567d1846dad63ece49e893e3) C:\Windows\system32\mpssvc.dll
09:23:33.0795 6100 MpsSvc - ok
09:23:33.0825 6100 MRxDAV (30524261bb51d96d6fcbac20c810183c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys
09:23:33.0835 6100 MRxDAV - ok
09:23:33.0895 6100 mrxsmb (040d62a9d8ad28922632137acdd984f2) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
09:23:33.0895 6100 mrxsmb - ok
09:23:33.0935 6100 mrxsmb10 (f0067552f8f9b33d7c59403ab808a3cb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys
09:23:33.0945 6100 mrxsmb10 - ok
09:23:33.0975 6100 mrxsmb20 (3c142d31de9f2f193218a53fe2632051) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys
09:23:33.0975 6100 mrxsmb20 - ok
09:23:34.0005 6100 msahci (5c37497276e3b3a5488b23a326a754b7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys
09:23:34.0015 6100 msahci - ok
09:23:34.0025 6100 msdsm (8d27b597229aed79430fb9db3bcbfbd0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msdsm.sys
09:23:34.0035 6100 msdsm - ok
09:23:34.0075 6100 MSDTC (de0ece52236cfa3ed2dbfc03f28253a8) C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe
09:23:34.0095 6100 MSDTC - ok
09:23:34.0115 6100 Msfs (aa3fb40e17ce1388fa1bedab50ea8f96) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
09:23:34.0115 6100 Msfs - ok
09:23:34.0155 6100 mshidkmdf (f9d215a46a8b9753f61767fa72a20326) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mshidkmdf.sys
09:23:34.0155 6100 mshidkmdf - ok
09:23:34.0175 6100 msisadrv (d916874bbd4f8b07bfb7fa9b3ccae29d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys
09:23:34.0175 6100 msisadrv - ok
09:23:34.0205 6100 MSiSCSI (808e98ff49b155c522e6400953177b08) C:\Windows\system32\iscsiexe.dll
09:23:34.0225 6100 MSiSCSI - ok
09:23:34.0235 6100 msiserver - ok
09:23:34.0275 6100 MSKSSRV (49ccf2c4fea34ffad8b1b59d49439366) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
09:23:34.0285 6100 MSKSSRV - ok
09:23:34.0315 6100 MSPCLOCK (bdd71ace35a232104ddd349ee70e1ab3) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
09:23:34.0325 6100 MSPCLOCK - ok
09:23:34.0335 6100 MSPQM (4ed981241db27c3383d72092b618a1d0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
09:23:34.0345 6100 MSPQM - ok
09:23:34.0385 6100 MsRPC (89cb141aa8616d8c6a4610fa26c60964) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MsRPC.sys
09:23:34.0405 6100 MsRPC - ok
09:23:34.0425 6100 mssmbios (0eed230e37515a0eaee3c2e1bc97b288) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
09:23:34.0425 6100 mssmbios - ok
09:23:34.0445 6100 MSTEE (2e66f9ecb30b4221a318c92ac2250779) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
09:23:34.0455 6100 MSTEE - ok
09:23:34.0465 6100 MTConfig (7ea404308934e675bffde8edf0757bcd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MTConfig.sys
09:23:34.0485 6100 MTConfig - ok
09:23:34.0505 6100 Mup (f9a18612fd3526fe473c1bda678d61c8) C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\mup.sys
09:23:34.0505 6100 Mup - ok
09:23:34.0575 6100 napagent (4987e079a4530fa737a128be54b63b12) C:\Windows\system32\qagentRT.dll
09:23:34.0595 6100 napagent - ok
09:23:34.0665 6100 NativeWifiP (1ea3749c4114db3e3161156ffffa6b33) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nwifi.sys
09:23:34.0685 6100 NativeWifiP - ok
09:23:34.0775 6100 NDIS (cad515dbd07d082bb317d9928ce8962c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
09:23:34.0795 6100 NDIS - ok
09:23:34.0825 6100 NdisCap (9f9a1f53aad7da4d6fef5bb73ab811ac) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiscap.sys
09:23:34.0835 6100 NdisCap - ok
09:23:34.0875 6100 NdisTapi (30639c932d9fef22b31268fe25a1b6e5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
09:23:34.0885 6100 NdisTapi - ok
09:23:34.0935 6100 Ndisuio (f105ba1e22bf1f2ee8f005d4305e4bec) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
09:23:34.0935 6100 Ndisuio - ok
09:23:34.0965 6100 NdisWan (557dfab9ca1fcb036ac77564c010dad3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
09:23:34.0985 6100 NdisWan - ok
09:23:34.0995 6100 NDProxy (659b74fb74b86228d6338d643cd3e3cf) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
09:23:35.0005 6100 NDProxy - ok
09:23:35.0055 6100 NetBIOS (86743d9f5d2b1048062b14b1d84501c4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
09:23:35.0055 6100 NetBIOS - ok
09:23:35.0095 6100 NetBT (9162b273a44ab9dce5b44362731d062a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
09:23:35.0095 6100 NetBT - ok
09:23:35.0135 6100 Netlogon (156f6159457d0aa7e59b62681b56eb90) C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
09:23:35.0135 6100 Netlogon - ok
09:23:35.0205 6100 Netman (847d3ae376c0817161a14a82c8922a9e) C:\Windows\System32\netman.dll
09:23:35.0215 6100 Netman - ok
09:23:35.0245 6100 netprofm (5f28111c648f1e24f7dbc87cdeb091b8) C:\Windows\System32\netprofm.dll
09:23:35.0265 6100 netprofm - ok
09:23:35.0345 6100 NetTcpPortSharing (3e5a36127e201ddf663176b66828fafe) C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe
09:23:35.0345 6100 NetTcpPortSharing - ok
09:23:35.0645 6100 netw5v64 (64428dfdaf6e88366cb51f45a79c5f69) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netw5v64.sys
09:23:35.0805 6100 netw5v64 - ok
09:23:36.0135 6100 nfrd960 (77889813be4d166cdab78ddba990da92) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nfrd960.sys
09:23:36.0135 6100 nfrd960 - ok
09:23:36.0205 6100 NlaSvc (d9a0ce66046d6efa0c61baa885cba0a8) C:\Windows\System32\nlasvc.dll
09:23:36.0215 6100 NlaSvc - ok
09:23:36.0235 6100 Npfs (1e4c4ab5c9b8dd13179bbdc75a2a01f7) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
09:23:36.0235 6100 Npfs - ok
09:23:36.0255 6100 nsi (d54bfdf3e0c953f823b3d0bfe4732528) C:\Windows\system32\nsisvc.dll
09:23:36.0265 6100 nsi - ok
09:23:36.0275 6100 nsiproxy (e7f5ae18af4168178a642a9247c63001) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys
09:23:36.0275 6100 nsiproxy - ok
09:23:36.0395 6100 Ntfs (356698a13c4630d5b31c37378d469196) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
09:23:36.0445 6100 Ntfs - ok
09:23:36.0605 6100 Null (9899284589f75fa8724ff3d16aed75c1) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Null.sys
09:23:36.0605 6100 Null - ok
09:23:36.0655 6100 nvraid (3e38712941e9bb4ddbee00affe3fed3d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvraid.sys
09:23:36.0665 6100 nvraid - ok
09:23:36.0685 6100 nvstor (477dc4d6deb99be37084c9ac6d013da1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor.sys
09:23:36.0685 6100 nvstor - ok
09:23:36.0735 6100 nv_agp (270d7cd42d6e3979f6dd0146650f0e05) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nv_agp.sys
09:23:36.0755 6100 nv_agp - ok
09:23:36.0775 6100 ohci1394 (3589478e4b22ce21b41fa1bfc0b8b8a0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys
09:23:36.0805 6100 ohci1394 - ok
09:23:36.0845 6100 p2pimsvc (3eac4455472cc2c97107b5291e0dcafe) C:\Windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
09:23:36.0865 6100 p2pimsvc - ok
09:23:36.0895 6100 p2psvc (927463ecb02179f88e4b9a17568c63c3) C:\Windows\system32\p2psvc.dll
09:23:36.0925 6100 p2psvc - ok
09:23:36.0955 6100 Parport (0086431c29c35be1dbc43f52cc273887) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
09:23:36.0965 6100 Parport - ok
09:23:37.0015 6100 partmgr (90061b1acfe8ccaa5345750ffe08d8b8) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
09:23:37.0015 6100 partmgr - ok
09:23:37.0065 6100 PcaSvc (3aeaa8b561e63452c655dc0584922257) C:\Windows\System32\pcasvc.dll
09:23:37.0075 6100 PcaSvc - ok
09:23:37.0105 6100 pci (f36f6504009f2fb0dfd1b17a116ad74b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
09:23:37.0105 6100 pci - ok
09:23:37.0125 6100 pciide (b5b8b5ef2e5cb34df8dcf8831e3534fa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
09:23:37.0125 6100 pciide - ok
09:23:37.0175 6100 pcmcia (b2e81d4e87ce48589f98cb8c05b01f2f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys
09:23:37.0185 6100 pcmcia - ok
09:23:37.0205 6100 pcw (d6b9c2e1a11a3a4b26a182ffef18f603) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pcw.sys
09:23:37.0205 6100 pcw - ok
09:23:37.0265 6100 PEAUTH (68769c3356b3be5d1c732c97b9a80d6e) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\peauth.sys
09:23:37.0295 6100 PEAUTH - ok
09:23:37.0375 6100 PerfHost (e495e408c93141e8fc72dc0c6046ddfa) C:\Windows\SysWow64\perfhost.exe
09:23:37.0385 6100 PerfHost - ok
09:23:37.0485 6100 pla (557e9a86f65f0de18c9b6751dfe9d3f1) C:\Windows\system32\pla.dll
09:23:37.0545 6100 pla - ok
09:23:37.0595 6100 PlugPlay (98b1721b8718164293b9701b98c52d77) C:\Windows\system32\umpnpmgr.dll
09:23:37.0615 6100 PlugPlay - ok
09:23:37.0655 6100 PNRPAutoReg (7195581cec9bb7d12abe54036acc2e38) C:\Windows\system32\pnrpauto.dll
09:23:37.0655 6100 PNRPAutoReg - ok
09:23:37.0695 6100 PNRPsvc (3eac4455472cc2c97107b5291e0dcafe) C:\Windows\system32\pnrpsvc.dll
09:23:37.0695 6100 PNRPsvc - ok
09:23:37.0745 6100 PolicyAgent (166eb40d1f5b47e615de3d0fffe5f243) C:\Windows\System32\ipsecsvc.dll
09:23:37.0765 6100 PolicyAgent - ok
09:23:37.0805 6100 Power (6ba9d927dded70bd1a9caded45f8b184) C:\Windows\system32\umpo.dll
09:23:37.0815 6100 Power - ok
09:23:37.0895 6100 PptpMiniport (27cc19e81ba5e3403c48302127bda717) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
09:23:37.0905 6100 PptpMiniport - ok
09:23:37.0935 6100 Processor (0d922e23c041efb1c3fac2a6f943c9bf) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\processr.sys
09:23:37.0945 6100 Processor - ok
09:23:38.0015 6100 ProfSvc (97293447431311c06703368ad0f6c4be) C:\Windows\system32\profsvc.dll
09:23:38.0015 6100 ProfSvc - ok
09:23:38.0075 6100 ProtectedStorage (156f6159457d0aa7e59b62681b56eb90) C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
09:23:38.0075 6100 ProtectedStorage - ok
09:23:38.0135 6100 Psched (ee992183bd8eaefd9973f352e587a299) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys
09:23:38.0135 6100 Psched - ok
09:23:38.0215 6100 ql2300 (a53a15a11ebfd21077463ee2c7afeef0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql2300.sys
09:23:38.0285 6100 ql2300 - ok
09:23:38.0445 6100 ql40xx (4f6d12b51de1aaeff7dc58c4d75423c8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ql40xx.sys
09:23:38.0445 6100 ql40xx - ok
09:23:38.0495 6100 QWAVE (906191634e99aea92c4816150bda3732) C:\Windows\system32\qwave.dll
09:23:38.0515 6100 QWAVE - ok
09:23:38.0525 6100 QWAVEdrv (76707bb36430888d9ce9d705398adb6c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\qwavedrv.sys
09:23:38.0535 6100 QWAVEdrv - ok
09:23:38.0555 6100 RasAcd (5a0da8ad5762fa2d91678a8a01311704) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
09:23:38.0575 6100 RasAcd - ok
09:23:38.0625 6100 RasAgileVpn (7ecff9b22276b73f43a99a15a6094e90) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys
09:23:38.0635 6100 RasAgileVpn - ok
09:23:38.0675 6100 RasAuto (8f26510c5383b8dbe976de1cd00fc8c7) C:\Windows\System32\rasauto.dll
09:23:38.0685 6100 RasAuto - ok
09:23:38.0705 6100 Rasl2tp (87a6e852a22991580d6d39adc4790463) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
09:23:38.0725 6100 Rasl2tp - ok
09:23:38.0765 6100 RasMan (47394ed3d16d053f5906efe5ab51cc83) C:\Windows\System32\rasmans.dll
09:23:38.0775 6100 RasMan - ok
09:23:38.0815 6100 RasPppoe (855c9b1cd4756c5e9a2aa58a15f58c25) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
09:23:38.0825 6100 RasPppoe - ok
09:23:38.0845 6100 RasSstp (e8b1e447b008d07ff47d016c2b0eeecb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys
09:23:38.0865 6100 RasSstp - ok
09:23:38.0895 6100 rdbss (3bac8142102c15d59a87757c1d41dce5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
09:23:38.0915 6100 rdbss - ok
09:23:38.0945 6100 rdpbus (302da2a0539f2cf54d7c6cc30c1f2d8d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys
09:23:38.0955 6100 rdpbus - ok
09:23:38.0975 6100 RDPCDD (cea6cc257fc9b7715f1c2b4849286d24) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
09:23:38.0975 6100 RDPCDD - ok
09:23:39.0015 6100 RDPENCDD (bb5971a4f00659529a5c44831af22365) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys
09:23:39.0015 6100 RDPENCDD - ok
09:23:39.0035 6100 RDPREFMP (216f3fa57533d98e1f74ded70113177a) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys
09:23:39.0035 6100 RDPREFMP - ok
09:23:39.0085 6100 RDPWD (447de7e3dea39d422c1504f245b668b1) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
09:23:39.0095 6100 RDPWD - ok
09:23:39.0155 6100 rdyboost (634b9a2181d98f15941236886164ec8b) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\rdyboost.sys
09:23:39.0155 6100 rdyboost - ok
09:23:39.0185 6100 RemoteAccess (254fb7a22d74e5511c73a3f6d802f192) C:\Windows\System32\mprdim.dll
09:23:39.0195 6100 RemoteAccess - ok
09:23:39.0235 6100 RemoteRegistry (e4d94f24081440b5fc5aa556c7c62702) C:\Windows\system32\regsvc.dll
09:23:39.0235 6100 RemoteRegistry - ok
09:23:39.0365 6100 RichVideo (498eb62a160674e793fa40fd65390625) C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
09:23:39.0365 6100 RichVideo - ok
09:23:39.0425 6100 RpcEptMapper (e4dc58cf7b3ea515ae917ff0d402a7bb) C:\Windows\System32\RpcEpMap.dll
09:23:39.0435 6100 RpcEptMapper - ok
09:23:39.0465 6100 RpcLocator (d5ba242d4cf8e384db90e6a8ed850b8c) C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe
09:23:39.0465 6100 RpcLocator - ok
09:23:39.0505 6100 RpcSs (7266972e86890e2b30c0c322e906b027) C:\Windows\system32\rpcss.dll
09:23:39.0515 6100 RpcSs - ok
09:23:39.0585 6100 rspndr (ddc86e4f8e7456261e637e3552e804ff) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys
09:23:39.0595 6100 rspndr - ok
09:23:39.0655 6100 RSUSBSTOR (2db8116d52b19216812c4e6d5d837810) C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\RtsUStor.sys
09:23:39.0665 6100 RSUSBSTOR - ok
09:23:39.0735 6100 RTL8167 (b49dc435ae3695bac5623dd94b05732d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys
09:23:39.0745 6100 RTL8167 - ok
09:23:39.0785 6100 RtsUIR - ok
09:23:39.0825 6100 SamSs (156f6159457d0aa7e59b62681b56eb90) C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
09:23:39.0825 6100 SamSs - ok
09:23:39.0865 6100 sbp2port (e3bbb89983daf5622c1d50cf49f28227) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sbp2port.sys
09:23:39.0865 6100 sbp2port - ok
09:23:39.0905 6100 SCardSvr (9b7395789e3791a3b6d000fe6f8b131e) C:\Windows\System32\SCardSvr.dll
09:23:39.0905 6100 SCardSvr - ok
09:23:39.0925 6100 scfilter (c94da20c7e3ba1dca269bc8460d98387) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\scfilter.sys
09:23:39.0925 6100 scfilter - ok
09:23:40.0035 6100 Schedule (624d0f5ff99428bb90a5b8a4123e918e) C:\Windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
09:23:40.0075 6100 Schedule - ok
09:23:40.0115 6100 SCPolicySvc (312e2f82af11e79906898ac3e3d58a1f) C:\Windows\System32\certprop.dll
09:23:40.0125 6100 SCPolicySvc - ok
09:23:40.0175 6100 sdbus (54e47ad086782d3ae9417c155cdceb9b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys
09:23:40.0195 6100 sdbus - ok
09:23:40.0235 6100 SDRSVC (765a27c3279ce11d14cb9e4f5869fca5) C:\Windows\System32\SDRSVC.dll
09:23:40.0245 6100 SDRSVC - ok
09:23:40.0265 6100 secdrv (3ea8a16169c26afbeb544e0e48421186) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys
09:23:40.0265 6100 secdrv - ok
09:23:40.0305 6100 seclogon (463b386ebc70f98da5dff85f7e654346) C:\Windows\system32\seclogon.dll
09:23:40.0305 6100 seclogon - ok
09:23:40.0325 6100 SENS (c32ab8fa018ef34c0f113bd501436d21) C:\Windows\system32\sens.dll
09:23:40.0325 6100 SENS - ok
09:23:40.0365 6100 SensrSvc (0336cffafaab87a11541f1cf1594b2b2) C:\Windows\system32\sensrsvc.dll
09:23:40.0365 6100 SensrSvc - ok
09:23:40.0385 6100 Serenum (cb624c0035412af0debec78c41f5ca1b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
09:23:40.0395 6100 Serenum - ok
09:23:40.0445 6100 Serial (c1d8e28b2c2adfaec4ba89e9fda69bd6) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
09:23:40.0465 6100 Serial - ok
09:23:40.0475 6100 sermouse (1c545a7d0691cc4a027396535691c3e3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sermouse.sys
09:23:40.0485 6100 sermouse - ok
09:23:40.0545 6100 SessionEnv (c3bc61ce47ff6f4e88ab8a3b429a36af) C:\Windows\system32\sessenv.dll
09:23:40.0545 6100 SessionEnv - ok
09:23:40.0565 6100 sffdisk (a554811bcd09279536440c964ae35bbf) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sffdisk.sys
09:23:40.0575 6100 sffdisk - ok
09:23:40.0585 6100 sffp_mmc (ff414f0baefeba59bc6c04b3db0b87bf) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sffp_mmc.sys
09:23:40.0595 6100 sffp_mmc - ok
09:23:40.0625 6100 sffp_sd (5588b8c6193eb1522490c122eb94dffa) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sffp_sd.sys
09:23:40.0645 6100 sffp_sd - ok
09:23:40.0665 6100 sfloppy (a9d601643a1647211a1ee2ec4e433ff4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sfloppy.sys
09:23:40.0675 6100 sfloppy - ok
09:23:40.0745 6100 SharedAccess (b95f6501a2f8b2e78c697fec401970ce) C:\Windows\System32\ipnathlp.dll
09:23:40.0765 6100 SharedAccess - ok
09:23:40.0795 6100 ShellHWDetection (0298ac45d0efffb2db4baa7dd186e7bf) C:\Windows\System32\shsvcs.dll
09:23:40.0805 6100 ShellHWDetection - ok
09:23:40.0835 6100 SiSRaid2 (843caf1e5fde1ffd5ff768f23a51e2e1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\SiSRaid2.sys
09:23:40.0835 6100 SiSRaid2 - ok
09:23:40.0865 6100 SiSRaid4 (6a6c106d42e9ffff8b9fcb4f754f6da4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sisraid4.sys
09:23:40.0875 6100 SiSRaid4 - ok
09:23:40.0915 6100 Smb (548260a7b8654e024dc30bf8a7c5baa4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\smb.sys
09:23:40.0935 6100 Smb - ok
09:23:40.0995 6100 SNMPTRAP (6313f223e817cc09aa41811daa7f541d) C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe
09:23:40.0995 6100 SNMPTRAP - ok
09:23:41.0015 6100 spldr (b9e31e5cacdfe584f34f730a677803f9) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\spldr.sys
09:23:41.0015 6100 spldr - ok
09:23:41.0095 6100 Spooler (f8e1fa03cb70d54a9892ac88b91d1e7b) C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
09:23:41.0105 6100 Spooler - ok
09:23:41.0305 6100 sppsvc (913d843498553a1bc8f8dbad6358e49f) C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
09:23:41.0335 6100 sppsvc - ok
09:23:41.0485 6100 sppuinotify (93d7d61317f3d4bc4f4e9f8a96a7de45) C:\Windows\system32\sppuinotify.dll
09:23:41.0515 6100 sppuinotify - ok
09:23:41.0595 6100 srv (2408c0366d96bcdf63e8f1c78e4a29c5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
09:23:41.0615 6100 srv - ok
09:23:41.0675 6100 srv2 (76548f7b818881b47d8d1ae1be9c11f8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys
09:23:41.0695 6100 srv2 - ok
09:23:41.0775 6100 SrvHsfHDA (0c4540311e11664b245a263e1154cef8) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTAZL6.SYS
09:23:41.0795 6100 SrvHsfHDA - ok
09:23:41.0875 6100 SrvHsfV92 (02071d207a9858fbe3a48cbfd59c4a04) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTDPV6.SYS
09:23:41.0965 6100 SrvHsfV92 - ok
09:23:42.0155 6100 SrvHsfWinac (18e40c245dbfaf36fd0134a7ef2df396) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\VSTCNXT6.SYS
09:23:42.0205 6100 SrvHsfWinac - ok
09:23:42.0265 6100 srvnet (0af6e19d39c70844c5caa8fb0183c36e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys
09:23:42.0275 6100 srvnet - ok
09:23:42.0325 6100 SSDPSRV (51b52fbd583cde8aa9ba62b8b4298f33) C:\Windows\System32\ssdpsrv.dll
09:23:42.0325 6100 SSDPSRV - ok
09:23:42.0345 6100 SstpSvc (ab7aebf58dad8daab7a6c45e6a8885cb) C:\Windows\system32\sstpsvc.dll
09:23:42.0355 6100 SstpSvc - ok
09:23:42.0475 6100 Steam Client Service - ok
09:23:42.0515 6100 stexstor (f3817967ed533d08327dc73bc4d5542a) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\stexstor.sys
09:23:42.0515 6100 stexstor - ok
09:23:42.0595 6100 stisvc (52d0e33b681bd0f33fdc08812fee4f7d) C:\Windows\System32\wiaservc.dll
09:23:42.0615 6100 stisvc - ok
09:23:42.0645 6100 swenum (d01ec09b6711a5f8e7e6564a4d0fbc90) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
09:23:42.0655 6100 swenum - ok
09:23:42.0695 6100 swprv (e08e46fdd841b7184194011ca1955a0b) C:\Windows\System32\swprv.dll
09:23:42.0715 6100 swprv - ok
09:23:42.0795 6100 SynTP (bcf305959b53b200ceb2ad25ad22f8a7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys
09:23:42.0795 6100 SynTP - ok
09:23:42.0895 6100 SysMain (3c1284516a62078fb68f768de4f1a7be) C:\Windows\system32\sysmain.dll
09:23:42.0935 6100 SysMain - ok
09:23:43.0065 6100 TabletInputService (238935c3cf2854886dc7cbb2a0e2cc66) C:\Windows\System32\TabSvc.dll
09:23:43.0065 6100 TabletInputService - ok
09:23:43.0115 6100 TapiSrv (884264ac597b690c5707c89723bb8e7b) C:\Windows\System32\tapisrv.dll
09:23:43.0125 6100 TapiSrv - ok
09:23:43.0155 6100 TBS (1be03ac720f4d302ea01d40f588162f6) C:\Windows\System32\tbssvc.dll
09:23:43.0155 6100 TBS - ok
09:23:43.0305 6100 Tcpip (624c5b3aa4c99b3184bb922d9ece3ff0) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
09:23:43.0355 6100 Tcpip - ok
09:23:43.0605 6100 TCPIP6 (624c5b3aa4c99b3184bb922d9ece3ff0) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
09:23:43.0615 6100 TCPIP6 - ok
09:23:43.0785 6100 tcpipreg (76d078af6f587b162d50210f761eb9ed) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys
09:23:43.0785 6100 tcpipreg - ok
09:23:43.0815 6100 TDPIPE (3371d21011695b16333a3934340c4e7c) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys
09:23:43.0835 6100 TDPIPE - ok
09:23:43.0905 6100 TDTCP (7518f7bcfd4b308abc9192bacaf6c970) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
09:23:43.0915 6100 TDTCP - ok
09:23:43.0955 6100 tdx (079125c4b17b01fcaeebce0bcb290c0f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys
09:23:43.0955 6100 tdx - ok
09:23:43.0975 6100 TermDD (c448651339196c0e869a355171875522) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
09:23:43.0995 6100 TermDD - ok
09:23:44.0055 6100 TermService (0f05ec2887bfe197ad82a13287d2f404) C:\Windows\System32\termsrv.dll
09:23:44.0075 6100 TermService - ok
09:23:44.0105 6100 Themes (f0344071948d1a1fa732231785a0664c) C:\Windows\system32\themeservice.dll
09:23:44.0105 6100 Themes - ok
09:23:44.0145 6100 THREADORDER (e40e80d0304a73e8d269f7141d77250b) C:\Windows\system32\mmcss.dll
09:23:44.0145 6100 THREADORDER - ok
09:23:44.0175 6100 TrkWks (7e7afd841694f6ac397e99d75cead49d) C:\Windows\System32\trkwks.dll
09:23:44.0175 6100 TrkWks - ok
09:23:44.0225 6100 TrustedInstaller (840f7fb849f5887a49ba18c13b2da920) C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
09:23:44.0225 6100 TrustedInstaller - ok
09:23:44.0265 6100 tssecsrv (61b96c26131e37b24e93327a0bd1fb95) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tssecsrv.sys
09:23:44.0265 6100 tssecsrv - ok
09:23:44.0315 6100 tunnel (3836171a2cdf3af8ef10856db9835a70) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys
09:23:44.0315 6100 tunnel - ok
09:23:44.0345 6100 uagp35 (b4dd609bd7e282bfc683cec7eaaaad67) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\uagp35.sys
09:23:44.0365 6100 uagp35 - ok
09:23:44.0405 6100 udfs (d47baead86c65d4f4069d7ce0a4edceb) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\udfs.sys
09:23:44.0435 6100 udfs - ok
09:23:44.0475 6100 UI0Detect (3cbdec8d06b9968aba702eba076364a1) C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe
09:23:44.0475 6100 UI0Detect - ok
09:23:44.0545 6100 uliagpkx (4bfe1bc28391222894cbf1e7d0e42320) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\uliagpkx.sys
09:23:44.0555 6100 uliagpkx - ok
09:23:44.0625 6100 umbus (eab6c35e62b1b0db0d1b48b671d3a117) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys
09:23:44.0635 6100 umbus - ok
09:23:44.0665 6100 UmPass (b2e8e8cb557b156da5493bbddcc1474d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\umpass.sys
09:23:44.0675 6100 UmPass - ok
09:23:44.0715 6100 upnphost (d47ec6a8e81633dd18d2436b19baf6de) C:\Windows\System32\upnphost.dll
09:23:44.0735 6100 upnphost - ok
09:23:44.0765 6100 usbccgp (b26afb54a534d634523c4fb66765b026) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
09:23:44.0765 6100 usbccgp - ok
09:23:44.0795 6100 USBCCID - ok
09:23:44.0835 6100 usbcir (af0892a803fdda7492f595368e3b68e7) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbcir.sys
09:23:44.0855 6100 usbcir - ok
09:23:44.0895 6100 usbehci (2ea4aff7be7eb4632e3aa8595b0803b5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
09:23:44.0905 6100 usbehci - ok
09:23:44.0965 6100 usbhub (4c9042b8df86c1e8e6240c218b99b39b) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
09:23:44.0985 6100 usbhub - ok
09:23:45.0015 6100 usbohci (58e546bbaf87664fc57e0f6081e4f609) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbohci.sys
09:23:45.0015 6100 usbohci - ok
09:23:45.0055 6100 usbprint (73188f58fb384e75c4063d29413cee3d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
09:23:45.0075 6100 usbprint - ok
09:23:45.0095 6100 USBSTOR (080d3820da6c046be82fc8b45a893e83) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
09:23:45.0095 6100 USBSTOR - ok
09:23:45.0125 6100 usbuhci (81fb2216d3a60d1284455d511797db3d) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
09:23:45.0125 6100 usbuhci - ok
09:23:45.0165 6100 UxSms (edbb23cbcf2cdf727d64ff9b51a6070e) C:\Windows\System32\uxsms.dll
09:23:45.0165 6100 UxSms - ok
09:23:45.0225 6100 VaultSvc (156f6159457d0aa7e59b62681b56eb90) C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
09:23:45.0225 6100 VaultSvc - ok
09:23:45.0275 6100 vdrvroot (c5c876ccfc083ff3b128f933823e87bd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vdrvroot.sys
09:23:45.0285 6100 vdrvroot - ok
09:23:45.0325 6100 vds (44d73e0bbc1d3c8981304ba15135c2f2) C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe
09:23:45.0345 6100 vds - ok
09:23:45.0405 6100 vga (da4da3f5e02943c2dc8c6ed875de68dd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vgapnp.sys
09:23:45.0415 6100 vga - ok
09:23:45.0425 6100 VgaSave (53e92a310193cb3c03bea963de7d9cfc) C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vga.sys
09:23:45.0435 6100 VgaSave - ok
09:23:45.0485 6100 vhdmp (c82e748660f62a242b2dfac1442f22a4) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vhdmp.sys
09:23:45.0515 6100 vhdmp - ok
09:23:45.0535 6100 viaide (e5689d93ffe4e5d66c0178761240dd54) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys
09:23:45.0535 6100 viaide - ok
09:23:45.0555 6100 volmgr (2b1a3dae2b4e70dbba822b7a03fbd4a3) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\volmgr.sys
09:23:45.0555 6100 volmgr - ok
09:23:45.0595 6100 volmgrx (99b0cbb569ca79acaed8c91461d765fb) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys
09:23:45.0605 6100 volmgrx - ok
09:23:45.0625 6100 volsnap (58f82eed8ca24b461441f9c3e4f0bf5c) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\volsnap.sys
09:23:45.0635 6100 volsnap - ok
09:23:45.0665 6100 vsmraid (5e2016ea6ebaca03c04feac5f330d997) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vsmraid.sys
09:23:45.0665 6100 vsmraid - ok
09:23:45.0785 6100 VSS (787898bf9fb6d7bd87a36e2d95c899ba) C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe
09:23:45.0805 6100 VSS - ok
09:23:45.0965 6100 vToolbarUpdater11.2.0 (8ed347bad8d1fb7c40b593bfb01786d2) C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\11.2.0\ToolbarUpdater.exe
09:23:45.0995 6100 vToolbarUpdater11.2.0 - ok
09:23:46.0345 6100 vwifibus (36d4720b72b5c5d9cb2b9c29e9df67a1) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifibus.sys
09:23:46.0355 6100 vwifibus - ok
09:23:46.0365 6100 vwififlt (6a3d66263414ff0d6fa754c646612f3f) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys
09:23:46.0385 6100 vwififlt - ok
09:23:46.0425 6100 W32Time (1c9d80cc3849b3788048078c26486e1a) C:\Windows\system32\w32time.dll
09:23:46.0455 6100 W32Time - ok
09:23:46.0485 6100 WacomPen (4e9440f4f152a7b944cb1663d3935a3e) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wacompen.sys
09:23:46.0495 6100 WacomPen - ok
09:23:46.0535 6100 WANARP (47ca49400643effd3f1c9a27e1d69324) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
09:23:46.0555 6100 WANARP - ok
09:23:46.0575 6100 Wanarpv6 (47ca49400643effd3f1c9a27e1d69324) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
09:23:46.0575 6100 Wanarpv6 - ok
09:23:46.0675 6100 WatAdminSvc (3cec96de223e49eaae3651fcf8faea6c) C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe
09:23:46.0715 6100 WatAdminSvc - ok
09:23:46.0825 6100 wbengine (5ab1bb85bd8b5089cc5d64200dedae68) C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe
09:23:46.0865 6100 wbengine - ok
09:23:47.0005 6100 WbioSrvc (3aa101e8edab2db4131333f4325c76a3) C:\Windows\System32\wbiosrvc.dll
09:23:47.0005 6100 WbioSrvc - ok
09:23:47.0075 6100 wcncsvc (dd1bae8ebfc653824d29ccf8c9054d68) C:\Windows\System32\wcncsvc.dll
09:23:47.0095 6100 wcncsvc - ok
09:23:47.0115 6100 WcsPlugInService (20f7441334b18cee52027661df4a6129) C:\Windows\System32\WcsPlugInService.dll
09:23:47.0115 6100 WcsPlugInService - ok
09:23:47.0185 6100 Wd (72889e16ff12ba0f235467d6091b17dc) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wd.sys
09:23:47.0185 6100 Wd - ok
09:23:47.0215 6100 Wdf01000 (441bd2d7b4f98134c3a4f9fa570fd250) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys
09:23:47.0235 6100 Wdf01000 - ok
09:23:47.0285 6100 WdiServiceHost (bf1fc3f79b863c914687a737c2f3d681) C:\Windows\system32\wdi.dll
09:23:47.0285 6100 WdiServiceHost - ok
09:23:47.0295 6100 WdiSystemHost (bf1fc3f79b863c914687a737c2f3d681) C:\Windows\system32\wdi.dll
09:23:47.0295 6100 WdiSystemHost - ok
09:23:47.0375 6100 WebClient (733006127f235be7c35354ebee7b9a7b) C:\Windows\System32\webclnt.dll
09:23:47.0385 6100 WebClient - ok
09:23:47.0425 6100 Wecsvc (c749025a679c5103e575e3b48e092c43) C:\Windows\system32\wecsvc.dll
09:23:47.0425 6100 Wecsvc - ok
09:23:47.0455 6100 wercplsupport (7e591867422dc788b9e5bd337a669a08) C:\Windows\System32\wercplsupport.dll
09:23:47.0455 6100 wercplsupport - ok
09:23:47.0495 6100 WerSvc (6d137963730144698cbd10f202e9f251) C:\Windows\System32\WerSvc.dll
09:23:47.0495 6100 WerSvc - ok
09:23:47.0555 6100 WfpLwf (611b23304bf067451a9fdee01fbdd725) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys
09:23:47.0565 6100 WfpLwf - ok
09:23:47.0585 6100 WIMMount (05ecaec3e4529a7153b3136ceb49f0ec) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\wimmount.sys
09:23:47.0595 6100 WIMMount - ok
09:23:47.0675 6100 winachsf (a6ea7a3fc4b00f48535b506db1e86efd) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CAX_CNXT.sys
09:23:47.0705 6100 winachsf - ok
09:23:47.0795 6100 WinDefend - ok
09:23:47.0815 6100 WinHttpAutoProxySvc - ok
09:23:47.0875 6100 Winmgmt (19b07e7e8915d701225da41cb3877306) C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WMIsvc.dll
09:23:47.0895 6100 Winmgmt - ok
09:23:48.0015 6100 WinRM (41fbb751936b387f9179e7f03a74fe29) C:\Windows\system32\WsmSvc.dll
09:23:48.0065 6100 WinRM - ok
09:23:48.0295 6100 Wlansvc (4fada86e62f18a1b2f42ba18ae24e6aa) C:\Windows\System32\wlansvc.dll
09:23:48.0315 6100 Wlansvc - ok
09:23:48.0535 6100 wlidsvc (2bacd71123f42cea603f4e205e1ae337) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
09:23:48.0595 6100 wlidsvc - ok
09:23:48.0785 6100 WmiAcpi (f6ff8944478594d0e414d3f048f0d778) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\wmiacpi.sys
09:23:48.0785 6100 WmiAcpi - ok
09:23:48.0845 6100 wmiApSrv (38b84c94c5a8af291adfea478ae54f93) C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe
09:23:48.0855 6100 wmiApSrv - ok
09:23:48.0945 6100 WMPNetworkSvc - ok
09:23:48.0975 6100 WPCSvc (96c6e7100d724c69fcf9e7bf590d1dca) C:\Windows\System32\wpcsvc.dll
09:23:48.0975 6100 WPCSvc - ok
09:23:49.0015 6100 WPDBusEnum (2e57ddf2880a7e52e76f41c7e96d327b) C:\Windows\system32\wpdbusenum.dll
09:23:49.0015 6100 WPDBusEnum - ok
09:23:49.0035 6100 ws2ifsl (6bcc1d7d2fd2453957c5479a32364e52) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
09:23:49.0045 6100 ws2ifsl - ok
09:23:49.0085 6100 wscsvc (8f9f3969933c02da96eb0f84576db43e) C:\Windows\system32\wscsvc.dll
09:23:49.0095 6100 wscsvc - ok
09:23:49.0105 6100 WSearch - ok
09:23:49.0245 6100 wuauserv (d9ef901dca379cfe914e9fa13b73b4c4) C:\Windows\system32\wuaueng.dll
09:23:49.0305 6100 wuauserv - ok
09:23:49.0475 6100 WudfPf (7cadc74271dd6461c452c271b30bd378) C:\Windows\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys
09:23:49.0485 6100 WudfPf - ok
09:23:49.0515 6100 wudfsvc (b551d6637aa0e132c18ac6e504f7b79b) C:\Windows\System32\WUDFSvc.dll
09:23:49.0525 6100 wudfsvc - ok
09:23:49.0555 6100 WwanSvc (9a3452b3c2a46c073166c5cf49fad1ae) C:\Windows\System32\wwansvc.dll
09:23:49.0575 6100 WwanSvc - ok
09:23:49.0615 6100 XAudio (e8f3fa126a06f8e7088f63757112a186) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\XAudio64.sys
09:23:49.0615 6100 XAudio - ok
09:23:49.0715 6100 xnacc (4a5ce13408945e525503b5f73d29b9c5) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xnacc.sys
09:23:49.0735 6100 xnacc - ok
09:23:49.0815 6100 yukonw7 (b3eeacf62445e24fbb2cd4b0fb4db026) C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\yk62x64.sys
09:23:49.0845 6100 yukonw7 - ok
09:23:49.0905 6100 MBR (0x1B8) (efc2eced49282702db0b737570780fb0) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
09:23:50.0165 6100 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 - ok
09:23:50.0175 6100 Boot (0x1200) (318355542e6907681cf2087c32a4e865) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0
09:23:50.0175 6100 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0 - ok
09:23:50.0195 6100 Boot (0x1200) (9921c8affa6b877cb77a817c017fb3b9) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1
09:23:50.0195 6100 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition1 - ok
09:23:50.0235 6100 Boot (0x1200) (3f48dee74e79c95d812ceefb60dcefc0) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2
09:23:50.0245 6100 \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition2 - ok
09:23:50.0245 6100 ============================================================
09:23:50.0245 6100 Scan finished
09:23:50.0245 6100 ============================================================
09:23:50.0265 1992 Detected object count: 0
09:23:50.0265 1992 Actual detected object count: 0
09:24:01.0477 3080 Deinitialize success


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

that all looks clear
combofix normally reports when it has replaced services.exe or it sees it as infected and it doesn't appear to have done in your case
run a full scan with AVG & see if it still detects it


----------



## cookie96 (Jul 15, 2012)

Everything shows no threat. As soon as it showed I had a threat I did a system restore to the day before it happened. Maybe that got rid of it, or maybe AVG glitched. Thanks so much for your help! 
Jake


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

if you had said you had done a system restore that would have saved us a lot of effort & wasted time

*Follow these steps to uninstall Combofix and the other tools it downloaded to remove the malware*
* Click *START* then * RUN*
* Now type *Combofix /Uninstall * in the runbox and click *OK*. Note the *space *between the *X* and the */U*, it needs to be there.









This will also purge the restore folder and clear any malware that has been put in there. Now Empty Recycle bin on desktop Then reboot.

go here* http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?page=3 *for info on how to tighten your security settings and how to help prevent future attacks.

and scan here* http://secunia.com/vulnerability_scanning/online/* for out of date & vulnerable common applications on your computer and update whatever it suggests. Download & use the PSI version ( not the OSI, in your browser java version) as I no longer recommend having Java installed on the computer at all, unless it is absolutely necessary, because of the too high risk of malware infiltration

Then pay an urgent visit to windows update & make sure you are fully updated, that will help to plug the security holes that let these pests on in the first place. * If windows update doesn't work, please come back & tell us*


----------



## cookie96 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## cookie96 (Jul 15, 2012)

Is there a WAY to add RAM to my computer?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you need to make a new topic in hardware to ask that 
it all depends on the computer spec & how much ram the motherboard will support

post your make & model of laptop there & someone will be able to advise you 
one good site to scan your computer & tell you what can be installed is www.crucial.com


----------



## cookie96 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help. 
Jake


----------

